# Food quesiton



## addie25

I went to make POTATO & 4 CHEESE PIEROGIES for lunch. I cooked them and ate half of one. Then I checked the back to see what cheeses were in it. One of the cheese was romano. We are not allowed to eat romao cheese in pregnancy. The pierogies were fully cooked be4 frozen and then I cooked them. Do you think that half of a pierogie I can can cause a problem??? I am getting nervous.


----------



## Minivan

Hey Addie,

I just found this on a babycentre website. 
( https://www.babycenter.in/pregnancy/nutrition/foodsafety/cheeseexpert/)

*****
Cheese is an important source of protein and calcium for pregnant women but certain kinds do need to be avoided. Pregnant women are advised not to eat soft, mould-ripened cheeses, such as brie or camembert, and blue-veined cheeses, such as danish blue and stilton. This is because these cheeses are more inclined to allow growth of bacteria, such as listeria, which can harm your unborn child. 

However, thorough cooking should kill any listeria, so it should be safe to eat food containing soft mould-ripened or blue-veined cheeses, provided the food has been properly cooked and is piping hot all the way through.
*****

So I would say you are fine. As long as it's cooked all the way through, no problem at all. I think it's more raw cheese that we need to be careful about. Alot of the soft cheese' here in Canada are already pasteurized so I can still eat them. That might be the same for you. 

Don't worry too much, I am sure half a perogie is fine!


----------



## addie25

Minivan said:


> Hey Addie,
> 
> I just found this on a babycentre website.
> ( https://www.babycenter.in/pregnancy/nutrition/foodsafety/cheeseexpert/)
> 
> *****
> Cheese is an important source of protein and calcium for pregnant women but certain kinds do need to be avoided. Pregnant women are advised not to eat soft, mould-ripened cheeses, such as brie or camembert, and blue-veined cheeses, such as danish blue and stilton. This is because these cheeses are more inclined to allow growth of bacteria, such as listeria, which can harm your unborn child.
> 
> However, thorough cooking should kill any listeria, so it should be safe to eat food containing soft mould-ripened or blue-veined cheeses, provided the food has been properly cooked and is piping hot all the way through.
> *****
> 
> So I would say you are fine. As long as it's cooked all the way through, no problem at all. I think it's more raw cheese that we need to be careful about. Alot of the soft cheese' here in Canada are already pasteurized so I can still eat them. That might be the same for you.
> 
> Don't worry too much, I am sure half a perogie is fine!

Hey. I think it is fine as well. I just get so nuts about what I eat. Most people say they are scared to have their babies bc they think they are so safe inside them. I am the opposite. I can't wait till my girls are here bc I feel I can keep them nice and safe in my arms but inside of me I get nervous about what I eat, if I fall if I walk around 2 much. AHHH I am so excited for May to come so I can have them with me


----------

